# Mikes indoor bike park winter swap meet, Dayton, Oh



## linksandkinks (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 25, 2017)

Sounds good but can't commit that many hours on a Saturday. 9 to Noon is possible! Will they get PO'ed if I leave early?


----------



## linksandkinks (Oct 25, 2017)

Not at all. Mike is very laid back guy. I’m in charge of the event and I have no problem if anyone leaves early or comes in late. We are just happy for everyone to be there.


----------



## jimsbeercans (Oct 25, 2017)

Was cleaning out my winter storage last week and found a few MB's that would like to donate. Really need the space cleaned as my hoarding has taken a big bite from my garage. Lets face it, have more projects going than actual life left!! 

Will check this periodically and see how many of us are going.    THANKS!


----------



## linksandkinks (Oct 25, 2017)

That would be great. Thank you. Any questions let me know.


----------



## UncleRemus (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm going if the Weather cooperates . Its about two hours drive for me .


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Nov 14, 2017)

Same here if roads are clear I'll go


----------



## Nashional (Nov 14, 2017)

Is this show still on for Dec. 2? I'm coming from out of town.  Thanks


----------



## partsguy (Nov 22, 2017)

I will be there!


----------



## npence (Nov 23, 2017)

I will be there with a truck load. Unless roads are bad. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Nov 30, 2017)

Supposed to be 50 this weekend!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 1, 2017)

I'm gonna stop by in the a.m.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 2, 2017)

1st meet, GREAT turnout.










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

